

Google Sets New Internet Traffic Record - there
http://asert.arbornetworks.com/2010/10/google-breaks-traffic-record/

======
devmonk
Eliminate requests for the <http://www.google.com/> and
<http://www.google.com/firefox> for default home page loads, now what is it?

